# naturally aspirated parts for the ga16de



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

i wud like to ask if there are n.a. parts (ex, for the sr20)that can fit the ga16de?what are the gains/effects if possible.thanks


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No, there's absolutely nothing out there.

Click Me
and me
and mee too

Just a small example


----------

